# British Made Timex



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one:




























For sale on ebay right now. You can find it here:

I've bought a number of watches from the seller "Mike" (he has around 10,000 feedbacks under his main "holbensfinewatches" eBay handle) and he is a great reliable guy (he's also a Canadian ex-pat). You can buy from him in complete confidence.

I'm not really a Timex guy (help, Mel!)so I have no idea about how rare this watch is. The interesting thing is the "made in Britain" bit - can anyone fill in the history of this?

I just hope that someone from the forum gets it if anyone has interest.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I await Mel's comment...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Martinus!

All British Timex were made in Scotland, at their plant in DUNDEE on the River Tay about 50 miles North of me here in Edinburgh. For some reason, Timex were loathe to sign their pieces "Made in Scotland", instead using "Made in Britain" - whilst rivals Westclox, signed theirs as "Made in Scotland" from their factory across on the West of Scotland at Alexandria, Dumbartonshire. (Both long gone







)

The "crosshair" design is quite sought after, although not terribly rare. This is one that should be referred to Bill D, (Watchnutz) or the Ticka Forum, I'm not 100% sure that the design and caseback tie in, but I have a similar piece from 1963 - without the crosshair design - that also has a #29 movement like this one, discontinued in 1963, and is in the general "Automatic" series as Timex called it. :yes: again, it looks like it could be a "Marlin" series from later than 1965.

BTW, not suggesting any skullduggery here, but the caseback reference most likely dates the watch to 1961, whilst the crosshair desgin is later than that I'm sure, again, Bill or one of the other guys may have more info. Maybe the caseback has been swapped out sometime in the past by a watchmaker - Timex has so many interchangeable parts this can happen easily without intent to deceive. :notworthy:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was under the impression that the Dundee Timex plant made computer parts for the Timex - Sinclair computer collaboration and not watches ????

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timex_Group_USA

And then there was this. 

http://www.newsplayer.com/dispute-at-timex-factory-dundee-video


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry double post ...........To many Smirnoffs watching the Rangers - Man U game


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It is indeed a 1961 Viscount ( all self winds were Viscount model) catalog #4014. This particular model was made in 1961 & 62.

Timex made watches, Sinclair computers and Polaroid Land Cameras in Dundee starting in 1946. In fact, Dundee manufactured motherboards for IBM in 1977 and made Nimalo 3D cameras in 1980 and started the Sinclair manufacturing that year also.

Most dials were made in Feltham, England near Heathrow.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou Bill, I knew you would be able to shed more light on this one! :yes:

(See guys, I learn at the master's knee - he taught me everything I know about Timex - and is the undisputed fount of knowledge on all things Timex! :notworthy: )

(PS, where's the photos from Alaska Bill?)


----------

